
Wakie: The Social Alarm Clock That Lets You Wake Up Strangers - riaface
http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/10/wakie/?ncid=rss
======
LukeFitzpatrick
This concept seems strange, a random person calling to wake you up.

It makes me think back to an annoying app idea I had, Spam the Spammer - the
idea for this was, anyone that sends me spam, I send it back to them and crash
their account. Don't worry HN community, I didn't build this product.

Back to the topic, their features on having recorded celebrity voices seems a
bit stalkish to me. I don't see any real need for an app to call me to wake me
up. I'm a heavy sleeper, and usually set about ten alarms each morning - this
works fine for me.

I'd expect this app to be semi- faddish.

~~~
riaface
I'd have loved to see Spam the Spammer come to fruition!

~~~
LukeFitzpatrick
Lol, it would actually enjoy it, but if other people did it to me, that would
suck big time.

I'd assume, if I built it, people would spam the crap load out of me, just by
spite.

